# Roo's whistle recall



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Had a lovely walk today and a proud Mummy moment when Roo realised the whistle recall was for her too! Her name recall is quite good but for some reason before she thought the whistle for just for Obi 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6TH5uGZuPs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't see the video...but that is AWESOME!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

whoops link not working properly, will take a look


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ok, i've fixed it now.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6TH5uGZuPs


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, well done Roo, so quick to respond too  And Obi hot on her heels


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very cute, well done Roo.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Roo! It's funny when you call one and the other one comes too.....anything for a treat! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, very sweet!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Good girl Roo!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww that's brilliant Clare, I used to use a whistle with Beau but found other dogs apart from Beau used to come running instead....lol x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Aww that's brilliant Clare, I used to use a whistle with Beau but found other dogs apart from Beau used to come running instead....lol x


Lol, that is so funny


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lol, that is so funny


yes, I've wondered if someone elses dog would come running...not so far....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Clever girl Roo  I found Izzy hard to train to the whistle, because she never went far away from me!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Roo - what a clever little girl you are!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Roo-Poo ... what a smart poo you are (and very cute too) xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh love this... Quickly scurrying back to mummy 

xxx


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Yay well done!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well done little Roo, roans are definitely the best!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Clever girl Roo  I found Izzy hard to train to the whistle, because she never went far away from me!


 Roo spends most of her walks confused by who to stick to close to...me or Obi, me or Obi


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Roo is like Fudge, she isnt sure which one to stick close too lol 

Picnic is my follower and will be walking at my side most of the off lead walk ... Honey well she is off, strutting her stuff and showing off most of the time.. I love their differences and they works so well together .... 

Went on a dog walk with friends recently and all the poos became an instant pack, it did make me smile .. lovely time and wonderful dogs


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Well done Roo, clever girl! She is so cute. 

Hubby whisltes for Coco, she will come to me if I call her name, but not if I whistle, she comes to him if he either calls or whistles.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Roo spends most of her walks confused by who to stick to close to...me or Obi, me or Obi


That is exactly like Izzy - Phoebe goes off and does her own thing (but always knows where I am) and you can see Izzy is torn between following her and being with me. She usually follows Phoebe, then comes hurtling back to me. I love that she loves me more than anything or anyone  I look forward to seeing how the group dynamics change when number 3 arrives


----------

